# Muere el actor y cantante Aaron Carter a los 34 años



## Kartoffeln (5 Nov 2022)

Ni idea quien era, se ve que era un famoso

Con esas pintas mucho ha durado

*Muere el actor y cantante Aaron Carter a los 34 años*


























Muere el actor y cantante Aaron Carter a los 34 años


El cuerpo del hermano menor de Nick Carter (Backstreet Boys) fue encontrado este sábado en su casa de California




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## DirtyFrank (5 Nov 2022)

Lo llevaba escrito en la cara.


----------



## V. R. N (5 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Ni idea quien era, se ve que era un famoso
> 
> Con esas pintas mucho ha durado
> 
> ...



Ostras yo era fan de su hermano cuando los Backstreet boys


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (5 Nov 2022)

Una gran pérdida sin duda


----------



## fluffy (5 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Se le veía un tío sano.


----------



## fieraverde (5 Nov 2022)

Tiene toda la pinta de que ha muerto frellendo cocretas.


----------



## Jake el perro (5 Nov 2022)

Los tatuadores lloran por un buen cliente.


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sardónica (5 Nov 2022)

Un soplagaitas menos


----------



## Jake el perro (5 Nov 2022)

Al menos no tenía el culo celulítico como la ciclista pedorra


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (5 Nov 2022)

pues no parece una gran pérdida...


----------



## Tercios (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Nov 2022)

Qué tocaba? música barroca? rock progresivo?


----------



## 11kjuan (5 Nov 2022)

Everybody ye ehhh
Rock your body ye ehh

Everybody
Rock your body right

Backstreet's back, alright
Alright


----------



## Jake el perro (5 Nov 2022)

Pues ya van dos hermanos 









Las posibles causas del fallecimiento de Leslie Carter -


Hola familia, En las últimas horas hemos lamentado la pérdida de la hermana de Nick



www.tonyaguilar.es


----------



## kabeljau (5 Nov 2022)

Eso de pincharse en la sien no debe ser bueno, te lleva carbonilla al procesador y pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Nov 2022)

Los PVRASANGRE de risa se parter.


----------



## Makla (5 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>



Pues con 34 años le veo un poco hecho polvo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Nov 2022)

Makla dijo:


> Pues con 34 años le veo un poco hecho polvo.



Pues ya verás en un par de días...


----------



## Avioncito (5 Nov 2022)

Quienes son esos back street boys?, Nos vaqueros gays aquellos?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Pues ya van dos hermanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y en ambos casos por sobredosis


----------



## rayban00 (5 Nov 2022)

Pues yo si me acuerdo quien era y me ha sorprendido.

Mi hermana era muy fan de los Backstreet Boys y había un boom en España con el grupo. Nick Carter era el guapo rubio del grupo y su hermanito pequeño, siguiendo la estela de su hermano, se puso a cantar.

Ese hermanito era Aaron Carter y fue mediocre cual hijo de Will Smith.


----------



## Cui Bono (5 Nov 2022)

O.D. Fentapazuzu se lo ha llevado.


----------



## Makla (5 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Pues ya verás en un par de días...



Espero no verlo ...


----------



## pamplinero (5 Nov 2022)

Coño, un Paquirrin norteamericano.


----------



## rustiko (5 Nov 2022)

Su último tweet fue a Kanye West.


Dicen en 4chan que ese tweet es de los que le han asesinado, cómo aviso a West.


----------



## Tzadik (5 Nov 2022)

Todos estos rubios con cara afeminada son muy monos para las adolescentes cuando son adolescentes, pero luego se derroyen al extremo y las postadolescentes cambian totalmente de prototipo y les van mas los tios con testosterona. 

Esta gente se da bien contra el muro, pasan de mojar bragas a ser unos cualquiera, si a eso le sumas la pérdida de fama, dinero, etc... es muy duro para ellos de tenrlo todo a no tener nada, acaban en drogas, suicidándose o muriendo pronto por la vida autodestructiva.


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (5 Nov 2022)

Al hermano ya le pillaría de adolescente (Nick Carter, backstreetboys) pero a este le harían pasar por “la industria” ya sabéis, 
la mayoría de los niños famosos que acaban con vicios es porque intentan soterrar el síndrome postraumático complejo.


----------



## Anka Motz (5 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Pues ya van dos hermanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Su infancia no fue fácil con episodios de abuso por parte de sus hermanos, según él mismo desveló en una entrevista televisiva. «Mi hermana me violó de los 10 a los 13 años, cuando no estaba medicada. No solo sufrí abusos sexuales por parte de ella, sino también por parte de mis primeras dos bailarinas cuando yo tenía 8 años. Y mi hermano abusó de mi toda la vida», contó en su momento el artista. A los 31 años, el cantante y bailarín fue diagnosticado de de esquizofrenia, trastorno bipolar, depresión maníaca y ansiedad.










Nick Carter se despide de su hermano Aaron: «Mi corazón se ha roto»


El cadáver del joven artista, de 34 años, apareció ayer en la bañera de su casa




www.elcorreo.com


----------



## XRL (5 Nov 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Pues ya van dos hermanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder,pobre hombre,enterrar a 2 hermanos con 30-40 años,además siempre se le veía un tío alegre


----------



## XRL (5 Nov 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Todos estos rubios con cara afeminada son muy monos para las adolescentes cuando son adolescentes, pero luego se derroyen al extremo y las postadolescentes cambian totalmente de prototipo y les van mas los tios con testosterona.
> 
> Esta gente se da bien contra el muro, pasan de mojar bragas a ser unos cualquiera, si a eso le sumas la pérdida de fama, dinero, etc... es muy duro para ellos de tenrlo todo a no tener nada, acaban en drogas, suicidándose o muriendo pronto por la vida autodestructiva.



estos ligaban también mucho por el peinado que se llevaba mucho en esa época,este destacaba en el grupo por eso solamente,era guapete pero normal del montón,el pelete es lo que despunta a esas edades


----------



## Tanchus (5 Nov 2022)

La verdad es que el tío era un trasto

...rnado.


----------



## XRL (5 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>





https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQuAGCKAt4zHDBuNzK1Wc4-F9Md0yrryrbaEHHgkLMngtEHrcqtJ2XZYEJucB-KuLg_YdQ&usqp=CAU


----------



## Chortina de Humo (5 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que ha muerto frellendo cocretas.



O rellenando la primitiva mientras se tomaba su torrefacto antes de ir a remar


----------



## sebososabroso (5 Nov 2022)

Esta noche me toca llorar....


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (5 Nov 2022)

Se veía que estaba bastante pasado de las drogas y con problemas mentales evidentes. Venía de una familia que era un desatre, vamos un combo destroyer total.
Cuando le vi hace pocos años me quedé flipado de lo derroido que estaba. Yo tenía la imagen de chavalito rubio angelical y al ver esas pintas y delgadez extrema pues tampoco me quedaron muchas dudas.
Vamos, una muerte que no me extraña nada.


----------



## Manteka (5 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y en ambos casos por sobredosis



Si, por inyectarse la sobredosis de refuerzo.


----------



## Mike Littoris (5 Nov 2022)

Ultimamente se está muriendo mogollón de gente que no conocía ni dios


----------



## MAESE PELMA (5 Nov 2022)

esto demuestra la relación entre tatuajes y enfermedad mental


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (5 Nov 2022)

Jesús estaba hecho un asco. Me acuerdo de que para las que éramos demasiado jóvenes para ser novias de Nick, era el consuelo. DEP


----------



## XRL (5 Nov 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> Ultimamente se está muriendo mogollón de gente que no conocía ni dios



este era famoso en los 90 porque su hermano mayor formaba parte del típico grupo de música que gusta a las quincieañeras de esa época


----------



## ULTRAPACO (5 Nov 2022)

*UN SUBNORMAL MENOS...



EL SIGUIENTE?*


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (5 Nov 2022)

Amigo de Sabrina


----------



## César Borgia (5 Nov 2022)

Con ese nombre creía que era un tano ............


----------



## Pdid (5 Nov 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Todos estos rubios con cara afeminada son muy monos para las adolescentes cuando son adolescentes, pero luego se derroyen al extremo y las postadolescentes cambian totalmente de prototipo y les van mas los tios con testosterona.



A Brad Pitt le ha ido bien. 

Hubo una época que llegó a ser más famoso que el hermano. Creo que andó con la Lohan, otra que aguanta no sé como en el mundo de los vivos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que ha muerto frellendo cocretas.



Ha muerto de unos cuantos tiros....
no sabemos de que sustancia.


----------



## Uncle_Jimmy (5 Nov 2022)

Tiene cara de echarle fentanilo hasta a los cereales del desayuno


----------



## Capitán Walker (5 Nov 2022)

Quien es ese marica derroído?


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (5 Nov 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Ostras yo era fan de su hermano cuando los Backstreet boys





Hicieron algún vídeo noventero juntos por ser hermanos. Todavía recuerdo esta kaka de canción. DEP





Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qué tocaba? música barroca? rock progresivo?


----------



## NormanMan (6 Nov 2022)

si joder, si tienes cierta edad sabrás que es el hermano pequeño de uno de los back street boys


----------



## pandillero (6 Nov 2022)

Parece que estuvo regateando a la flaca durante años como un campeón.


----------



## yixikh (6 Nov 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de que ha muerto frellendo cocretas.



Ayyyyy Gregoria


----------



## bit (6 Nov 2022)

De sobra conocido por todos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


>




esos dientes he leido que son de meth

q ascazo


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (6 Nov 2022)

rustiko dijo:


> Su último tweet fue a Kanye West.
> 
> 
> Dicen en 4chan que ese tweet es de los que le han asesinado, cómo aviso a West.





SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Al hermano ya le pillaría de adolescente (Nick Carter, backstreetboys) pero a este le harían pasar por “la industria” ya sabéis,
> la mayoría de los niños famosos que acaban con vicios es porque intentan soterrar el síndrome postraumático complejo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251886





Anka Motz dijo:


> Su infancia no fue fácil con episodios de abuso por parte de sus hermanos, según él mismo desveló en una entrevista televisiva. «Mi hermana me violó de los 10 a los 13 años, cuando no estaba medicada. No solo sufrí abusos sexuales por parte de ella, sino también por parte de mis primeras dos bailarinas cuando yo tenía 8 años. Y mi hermano abusó de mi toda la vida», contó en su momento el artista. A los 31 años, el cantante y bailarín fue diagnosticado de de esquizofrenia, trastorno bipolar, depresión maníaca y ansiedad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pues sabiendo cómo operan en PedoHollywood me lo creo. Que no digo que el chaval no tuviera problemas con las drogas, pero es muy obvio el porqué de su derroición: ABUSO en su niñez. Si es que te pones a investigar y ves que no hay apenas actores/músicos famosos que no acaben hechos mierda cuando entran esa industria satánica siendo pequeños.


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Nov 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> esto demuestra la relación entre tatuajes y enfermedad mental




Opino que la mayoria son TLP borderline.


----------



## At4008 (6 Nov 2022)

Eso es de la vacuna


----------



## Abrojo (6 Nov 2022)

derroición completada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Su infancia no fue fácil con episodios de abuso por parte de sus hermanos, según él mismo desveló en una entrevista televisiva. «Mi hermana me violó de los 10 a los 13 años, cuando no estaba medicada. No solo sufrí abusos sexuales por parte de ella, sino también por parte de mis primeras dos bailarinas cuando yo tenía 8 años. Y mi hermano abusó de mi toda la vida», contó en su momento el artista. A los 31 años, el cantante y bailarín fue diagnosticado de de esquizofrenia, trastorno bipolar, depresión maníaca y ansiedad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Me estás diciendo que mujeres seres de luz abusaron de él? A Irene que vas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> Si, por inyectarse la sobredosis de refuerzo.



Pastillas. Lee un poco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> esto demuestra la relación entre tatuajes y enfermedad mental



Habría que hacer un estudio. Los tatuajes lo que sí reflejan es búsqueda de atención.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (6 Nov 2022)

¿Os créis las declaraciones que hizo hará tres años?¿Cómo termina una familia de rubitos summer metidos en basura satánica que les obliga a violarse entre hermanos? Qué asco de mundo. Encima luego lo achacan a problemas mentales y aquí no ha pasado nada. Son muchos actores/actrices con el mismo recorrido y declaraciones. No es normal.

Aaron Carter hizo terribles declaraciones sobre sus hermanos. Dijo haber sido abusado en su niñez | Upsocl


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Nov 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Todos estos rubios con cara afeminada son muy monos para las adolescentes cuando son adolescentes, pero luego se derroyen al extremo y las postadolescentes cambian totalmente de prototipo y les van mas los tios con testosterona.



1- ¿Por que todos los putos moronegros feos infollables de mierda llamais afeminados a los rubios guapos? ¿En serio los odiais tanto por ser geneticamente mejores que vosotros?

2- A su hermano mayor le va de puta madre con 42 años


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Nov 2022)

Vaya derroición  

Acabo en los infiernos y no pudo salir de ellos.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Nov 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> ¿Os créis las declaraciones que hizo hará tres años?¿Cómo termina una familia de rubitos summer metidos en basura satánica que les *obliga a violarse entre hermanos? *Qué asco de mundo. Encima luego lo achacan a problemas mentales y aquí no ha pasado nada. Son muchos actores/actrices con el mismo recorrido y declaraciones. No es normal.
> 
> Aaron Carter hizo terribles declaraciones sobre sus hermanos. Dijo haber sido abusado en su niñez | Upsocl



¿Se violaban entre ellos? 

Jodo, ricos, pero endemoniados.


----------



## Busher (6 Nov 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Su infancia no fue fácil con episodios de abuso por parte de sus hermanos, según él mismo desveló en una entrevista televisiva. «Mi hermana me violó de los 10 a los 13 años, cuando no estaba medicada. No solo sufrí abusos sexuales por parte de ella, sino también por parte de mis primeras dos bailarinas cuando yo tenía 8 años. Y mi hermano abusó de mi toda la vida», contó en su momento el artista. A los 31 años, el cantante y bailarín fue diagnosticado de de esquizofrenia, trastorno bipolar, depresión maníaca y ansiedad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me creo NADA. Vamos, que le iban violando hombres y mujeras alla donde iba desde que tenia 8 años... ya...

Ese lo que estaba era malamente de la chota y se ponia hasta con aguarras.


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Nov 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> ¿Os créis las declaraciones que hizo hará tres años?



Muy curioso si. Mientras les llueven los millones y pasan años de juerga en juerga por ser quien son, a ninguno les da por decir que los han violao

Solo se les ocurre decirlo cuando estan abandonaos, solos, derroidos por la droga y sin un puto duro


----------



## La biografia (6 Nov 2022)

Otro trans hombre.


----------



## weyler (6 Nov 2022)

con lo mono que era de niño

no pedo


----------



## qbit (6 Nov 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Su infancia no fue fácil con episodios de abuso por parte de sus hermanos, según él mismo desveló en una entrevista televisiva. «Mi hermana me violó de los 10 a los 13 años, cuando no estaba medicada. No solo sufrí abusos sexuales por parte de ella, sino también por parte de mis primeras dos bailarinas cuando yo tenía 8 años. Y mi hermano abusó de mi toda la vida», contó en su momento el artista. A los 31 años, el cantante y bailarín fue diagnosticado de de esquizofrenia, trastorno bipolar, depresión maníaca y ansiedad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La depresión maníaca está incluída dentro del trastorno bipolar, el cual creo que es incompatible con la esquizofrenia.

D.E.P.


----------



## Drobed Yug (6 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Ni idea quien era, se ve que era un famoso
> 
> Con esas pintas mucho ha durado
> 
> ...









Era escoria covimbécil que se tragó lo del koronamoto y se vacuñó en base a ello, cosa la cual le ha acabado gracias a Dios por pasar factura y lo ha pagado con su vida.

Le vamos a echar todos mucho de menos...


----------



## Felson (6 Nov 2022)

Los covidianos dirán que no se sabe a qué Carter pertenece y que es cosa de las drogas (y tienen razón, sin saberlo).


----------



## Felson (6 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Ni idea quien era, se ve que era un famoso
> 
> Con esas pintas mucho ha durado
> 
> ...



Cualquiera de Vallecas, Alcorcón, Móstoles o Villaverde se ha metido mucho más... y siguen aquí. Es más, cualquiera de la Carrera de San Jerónimo, del colegio de arquitectos o del de abogados, se han metido mucho más... y siguen aquí, con setenta y siete. Hay cosas que dan qué pensar o deberían darlo.


----------



## Barspin (6 Nov 2022)

Esta gente que les sale el dinero por las orejas yo no se como no se apuntan al gym y contacto 0.

Dep por el chaval.


----------



## Drobed Yug (6 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y en ambos casos por sobredosis



Me temo que esas escorias covimbéciles estarían vivas de no haberse vacuñao.


----------



## ekOz (6 Nov 2022)

Joder mira que he visto yonkarras nivel aguantame el cubata, pero no tenían los dientes tan jodidos, que cojones se ha estado metiendo?.


----------



## El CEO (6 Nov 2022)

Esos dientes son para ponerse fundas. Lo ha hecho un dentista. Puede que le diera a la droga, pero eso es otra historia


----------



## alas97 (6 Nov 2022)

este no era de los Bee Gees?


----------



## César Borgia (6 Nov 2022)

"problemas mentales" = abuso de dronjas.............


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Nov 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Todos estos rubios con cara afeminada son muy monos para las adolescentes cuando son adolescentes, pero luego se derroyen al extremo y las postadolescentes cambian totalmente de prototipo y les van mas los tios con testosterona.
> 
> Esta gente se da bien contra el muro, pasan de mojar bragas a ser unos cualquiera, si a eso le sumas la pérdida de fama, dinero, etc... es muy duro para ellos de tenrlo todo a no tener nada, acaban en drogas, suicidándose o muriendo pronto por la vida autodestructiva.



cada cual busca a su igual

Las adolescentes buscan a un chico que se parezca a un bebé .


----------



## jakk (6 Nov 2022)

Sus camellos le mandan una corona muy grande.


----------



## SexyVIcky (6 Nov 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Se violaban entre ellos?
> 
> Jodo, ricos, pero endemoniados.



Esto es lo que me ha dejado confusa.
Había incesto?


----------



## Antisocialista (6 Nov 2022)

Repentinitis


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Al hermano ya le pillaría de adolescente (Nick Carter, backstreetboys) pero a este le harían pasar por “la industria” ya sabéis,
> la mayoría de los niños famosos que acaban con vicios es porque intentan soterrar el síndrome postraumático complejo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1251886






*muere el actor y cantante Aaron Carter a los 34 años*



*El cuerpo del hermano menor de Nick Carter (Backstreet Boys) fue encontrado este sábado en su casa de California*
















Muere el actor y cantante Aaron Carter a los 34 años


El cuerpo del hermano menor de Nick Carter (Backstreet Boys) fue encontrado este sábado en su casa de California




www.elperiodico.com





pero la foto invita a no decir nada chiton. nada que ha podido ser " ritual de la bañera" o muerte por vacunas. pero no de nada ha servido. hasta meneame lo tiene el primero comerio 
Muere el actor y cantante Aaron Carter a los 34 años |...

este es el hermano, para situarnos











​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

Aaron Carter's Request For Kanye West Takes On A Whole New Meaning After His Death - Nicki Swift


Singer and rapper Aaron Carter has died at the age of 34, and Aaron Carter's request for Kanye West takes on a whole new meaning after his death.




www.nickiswift.com












Amc archive t.me/DANON1776/21256 2.6K viewsC, Nov 5 at 23:44

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

JUST IN - American rapper Aaron Carter is dead at 34 — TMZ

_His last Tweet: "Yo Kanye let’s talk… man to man."_





The musician was reportedly found unresponsive at his house in Lancaster, California on Saturday.

Aaron Carter Dead at 34

@disclosetv

t.me/disclosetv/9820

69.4K viewsedited Nov 5 at 21:01​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

*Ye ( Kayne West ) esta exponiendo a su controlador MK ULTRA por TWITTER tambien implicado en la muerte de Brittany Murphy*


ES UN FALSO ENTRENADOR DE FITNESS - TERAPUTA JUDIO ( PARECE SER LA COBERTURA )

PARA LLEVAR A UN TACO DE FAMOSOS DE PRIMERISIMO NIVEL

















Cynthia Holt ✝️ on Gab: 'So, Harley Pasternak, this "trainer" for Kanye We…'


Cynthia Holt ✝️ on Gab: 'So, Harley Pasternak, this "trainer" for Kanye West and a ton of celebrities, looks like he's a literal jewish MK Ultra handler. Quick rundown: >Possible Epstein style influence ring threatening Kanye, others >Jew Canadian "personal trainer" Pasternak has threatened to...




gab.com































Ye ( Kayne West ) esta exponiendo a su controlador MK ULTRA por TWITTER . tambien implicado en la muerte de Brittany Murphy


Ye ( Kayne West ) esta exponiendo a su controlador MK ULTRA por TWITTER tambien implicado en la muerte de Brittany Murphy ES UN FALSO ENTRENADOR DE FITNESS - TERAPUTA JUDIO ( PARECE SER LA COBERTURA ) PARA LLEVAR A UN TACO DE FAMOSOS DE PRIMERISIMO NIVEL...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

Celebr trainer Harley Pasternak says client Kanye West keeps 'active'


The 39-year-old rapper has been working out as part of his recovery following his recent psychotic breakdown.




www.dailymail.co.uk






*Harley Pasternak, Jewish Fitness Trainer to the Stars*

Harley Pasternak, Jewish Fitness Trainer to the Stars






Image by Jeff Xander​ 
By Michael Kaminer April 17, 2013​ 

Jessica Simpson, Hilary Duff, Katy Perry, Megan Fox and Amanda Seyfried all share the same Jewish man. And they’re on the record about their ardor for him.


Harley Pasternak, 38, has managed to corner the market on personal fitness for A-listers — and even become a kind of celebrity himself. With private studios in New York and Los Angeles, a crew of six full-time trainers, and a thriving personalized-nutrition business, Pasternak has parlayed his success into a bestselling book (“The 5-Factor Diet”) and a stint as co-host of ABC’s makeover show, “The Revolution.”

​


----------



## danilovix (6 Nov 2022)

Su cara pedía socorro.

DEP


----------



## Romu (6 Nov 2022)

Cuando la gente se tatua la cara .....


----------



## galdubat (6 Nov 2022)

A partir de ahora cualquier asesinato quedarán encubierto


----------



## riggedd (6 Nov 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Un soplagaitas menos



Menos huella de carbono, o como le llamen, además que un Perla de estos contamina más, que 10000 curritos.


----------



## SexyVIcky (6 Nov 2022)

Lo decís por envidia de que no os habéis tatuado


----------



## napalm33 (6 Nov 2022)

quien?


----------



## SexyVIcky (6 Nov 2022)

napalm33 dijo:


> quien?



Los que os habéis tatuado y destrozado la piel.
Admito que hay tattoos muy bonitos,pero vamos,que van a llegar arrugaos a la mejor edad que es ahora los 60


----------



## frenlib (6 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qué tocaba?



Pollas y porros


----------



## edefakiel (6 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Qué tocaba? música barroca? rock progresivo?



Los dos simultáneamente. Era el Gryphon de nuestra época. El Gentle Giant de los dos mil veinte. Su último disco deja a A Passion Play como obra de la desgana.


----------



## bocadRillo (6 Nov 2022)

Un chaval tan sano y tal


----------



## opilano (6 Nov 2022)

Se ponía como Ortega Cano.


----------



## piensaflexible (6 Nov 2022)

No es el cantante es el hermano


----------



## Seagrams (6 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> esos dientes he leido que son de meth
> 
> q ascazo



Estuvo de moda hace poco entre los influmierders limarse todos los piños para ponerse carillas 










Confundir carillas con coronas: el gran error que podría obligar a varios influencers a tener que usar dentaduras postizas a los 40 años, según los expertos


Los influencers de TikTok confunden las carillas con coronas, una práctica mucho más agresiva para el diente que podría costarles su sonrisa perfecta.




www.businessinsider.es





No digo que no tuviera pinta de ponerse hasta el culo, pero si tenía esquizofrenia... probablemente se suicidó como la hermana


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Nov 2022)

Salió en lizzi mcguarra y en sabrina cosas de brujas 

Así que había un narigudo, o varios, que le hacia visitas nocturnas o se lo llevaba a su isla


----------



## V. R. N (6 Nov 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> Hicieron algún vídeo noventero juntos por ser hermanos. Todavía recuerdo esta kaka de canción. DEP



Ya ya, lo recuerdo vagamente, el pobrecito hacía lo que podía...voz de pito de niño. Estos otros hermanos rubitos summer no tenían nada que ver, y desaparecieron en no mucho también del panorama. Los padres los exprimen y luego sufren ellos de mayores.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Nov 2022)

Otro que queda inmunizado de forma permanente.


----------



## Drobed Yug (6 Nov 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Estuvo de moda hace poco entre los influmierders limarse todos los piños para ponerse carillas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, si...suicidios y drogas...


----------



## Alberto Liberto (6 Nov 2022)

Recuerdo el fanatismo hacia los BSB en las adolescentes de mi clase y alguna de ellas también hacia el pequeño Aaron.

Explotar a niños es peligroso. Hay muchas posibilidades de crear un juguete roto como es el caso.

Se ha visto tanto en actores como en cantantes. Los padres les explotan y cuando crecen acaban en la mierda porque ya nadie les quiere.

Al final si eres frágil mentalmente o simplemente no te han preparado para lo que supone la fama y el dinero fácil no encuentras incentivo, las drogas se acercan y te alejas de la gente que te quiere.

Además este chaval en concreto no alcanzó la popularidad del grupo de su hermano ni por asomo y pasar del 100 al 0 en poco tiempo es mucho peor que no haber sido exitoso nunca.


----------



## Murray's (6 Nov 2022)

Uffff 

Aqui estoy al 50% 
Habia perdido la custodia de sus hijos, justo hace una semana, y estaba viogenizado.


O eso o repentinitis


DEP


----------



## Murray's (6 Nov 2022)

Un aviso a la Policía informó de que su cuerpo fue hallado ahogado en su bañera.
Hace unas semanas había perdido la custodia de su hijo.


----------



## Kriegswirtschaft (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sergey Vodka (6 Nov 2022)

Muerte por polonio introducido en una lata de Red Bull.
Previamente, puesta en su nevera por el hermano díscolo de Putin.


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (6 Nov 2022)

Si hay apuestas yo apuesto por sobredosis de coca.


----------



## Capitán Walker (6 Nov 2022)

Recuerdo cuando iba al Instituto que 2 pizpis de mi clase fueron a una manifestación a Sevilla para pedir que vinieran los New Kids on The Block. Iba a haber un concierto y se suspendió no me acuerdo por qué.


----------



## Militarícese (6 Nov 2022)

rustiko dijo:


> Su último tweet fue a Kanye West.
> 
> 
> Dicen en 4chan que ese tweet es de los que le han asesinado, cómo aviso a West.



4chan, los canales de Reddit específicos, joder...están plagados o bien de insiders o de gente con una imaginación bestial para los cuáles la navaja de Ockham es un capítulo de House nada más.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Nov 2022)

Este si podemos asegurar que no ha sido por la kacuna.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (6 Nov 2022)

Lo conoce su vieja

Murió *"De Repente"*


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (6 Nov 2022)

No sé de qué ha fallecido, pero había sido diagnostido de esquizofrenia, trastorno bipolar y un trastorno de ansiedad (no especificado). DEP, a veces la muerte es lo mejor que te puede pasar.


----------



## forestal92 (6 Nov 2022)

Suena a sobredosis. 

Vida de drogas, más ponzoña, más viogen de su novia plásticosa:


----------



## mmm (6 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Ni idea quien era, se ve que era un famoso
> 
> Con esas pintas mucho ha durado
> 
> ...



Haciendo el símbolo masón del dedo frente a la boca aludiendo al silencio debido respecto de su militancia masónica. Están todos en la logia


----------



## mmm (6 Nov 2022)

Llevó el mismo peinado de por vida 

Lol


----------



## NIKK (6 Nov 2022)

Yonki.


----------



## Soy forero (6 Nov 2022)

Se le veía sano


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Ya ya, lo recuerdo vagamente, el pobrecito hacía lo que podía...voz de pito de niño. Estos otros hermanos rubitos summer no tenían nada que ver, y desaparecieron en no mucho también del panorama. Los padres los exprimen y luego sufren ellos de mayores.



Hanson siguen tocando.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

*EL ASESINATO EN EL RITUAL EN LA BAÑERA PARA DEJAR CAER QUE ES POR DROGAS

ES LA FIRMA DE LA CASA



DESDE JIM MORRISON 

HASTA CARMIÑA ORDOÑEZ 

PASANDO POR WHITNEY HOUSTON*









Aaron Carter's Request For Kanye West Takes On A Whole New Meaning After His Death - Nicki Swift


Singer and rapper Aaron Carter has died at the age of 34, and Aaron Carter's request for Kanye West takes on a whole new meaning after his death.




www.nickiswift.com









Amc archive t.me/DANON1776/21256 2.6K viewsC, Nov 5 at 23:44





BASICAMENTE EL CHAVAL YA HABIA CONTANDO QUE HABIAN ABUSADO DE EL
TODO LO QUE HABIAN QUERIDO Y MAS



pero habia quedado como otra historia mas de juguete roto de la industria usado y tirado.
el tema esta que parece ser que hizo ademan de querer contarle mas cosas a YE - KAYNE WEST 
y copmo vemos ha aparecio en la bañera a los pocos dias 








*Aaron Carter's eerie final tweet against Kanye West has conspiracy theorists going wild*
Aaron Carter's final tweet was directed a Kanye just a day before his death













Aaron Carter's eerie final tweet against Kanye West has conspiracy theorists going wild


We are in no way linking Aaron Carter's untimely death with Kanye West, this is nothing more than a very eerie coincidence. For months, the late singer-turned-rapper had constant b




www.marca.com





05/11/2022 - 17:54 CDT

We are in no way linking *Aaron Carter's untimely death*with *Kanye West*, this is nothing more than a very eerie coincidence. For months, the late singer-turned-rapper had constant beef with the Ye over West's behavior in public. His constant attacks against the Jewish community truly angered Carter, who a few weeks back attacked West during a '*No Jumper*' podcast episode. *Carter *went after West's family drama and said some very hurtful things, he also wanted to meet the rapper in person for who knows what.
*Aaron Carter's final tweet was about Kanye West*
The tweet we are talking about is the very last one he posted on his official account, it was inviting *Kanye West* to meet in person. A day later, *Aaron Carter's* death was announced. He was found unresponsive in his bathtub and presumably drowned. But the most troubling aspect of this is the fact that he was asking *Kanye West* to meet in person, possibly to bury the hatchet. Something that will never come to pass after his tragic death. It's highly unlikely one event is linked to the other but conspiracy theorists are going crazy right now with this piece of information.
From what we could gather, *Aaron Carter* was clearly against Kanye West for his behavior but we still have no idea if both of them had spoken in person about the beef. There has been no response from *Kanye West* after the news of Aaron Carter's passing was announced. He probably will tweet something iven that this platform is the only one available for him to use at the moment. West has been banned from* Instagram, Facebook* and he was just reinstated on *Twitter*. This is the tweet.
​


----------



## Ibar (6 Nov 2022)

Juguete roto que ha acabado siendo un drogadicto.


----------



## Dr Zar (6 Nov 2022)

Se le veia un chico muy sano y lozano.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

LO QUE ESTAN TRATANDO DE EXPLICAROS ES LO SIGUIENTE:

PARA CONTROLAR A LAS ESTRELLAS DE HOLLYWOOD

HA TODO UN ENTRAMADO BRUTAL DE PERSONAJES E INSTITICIONES DESDE MILITARES A SERVICIOS DE INTELIGENCIA

AL QUE SE SALGA DEL GUION LE VAN DANDO AVISOS Y A LAS MALAS TIEN PREPARADOS AGENTES

COMO POR EJEMPLO ESTE PRESUNTO " PERSONAL TRAINER" - COACH ALUBIO QUE ENTRENA DESDE A BONO DE U2
HASTA QUIEN ME DIGAS

QUE EN REALIDAD ES UN " HANDLER MK ULTRA" CON PUESTOS OFICIALES EN HOSPITALES "MK ULTRA OFICIALES"

AL QUE SE SALE DEL GUION. SU " PERSONAL TRAINER" ( CONTROLADO ) QUE "PASABA POR ALLI"

LLAMA A UNA AMBULANCIA Y DICE QUE FULANITO SE HA "VUELTO LOCO".

LO ESPOSAN LO INTERNAN Y LE QUITAN A LOS NIÑOS

Y SI SE TERCIA TAMBIEN LE QUITAN EL ACCESO A SU DINERO O FORTUNA PONIENDO " TUTORES" COMO A BRITNEY SPEARS 


ESTE "TRAINER" ALUBIO EN REALIDAD HA PASADO POR EL DEPARTAMENTO DE DEFENSA NACIONAL 












Y LES DAN DESCARGAS ELECTRICAS Y O MEDICACIONES

HASTA QUEDARLOS MEDIO ZOMBIES Y CON LA CABEZA MEDIO BORRADA

COMO HICIERON CON KANYE WEST - BRITNEY SPEARS Y OTRA LISTA INCONTABLE DE FAMOSETES







​


----------



## Play_91 (6 Nov 2022)

Joder pero si era el hermano pequeño de Nick Carter de los Back Street Boys.
Si era un chavalín.


----------



## V. R. N (6 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hanson siguen tocando.



Nadie conoce apenas nada de ellos en la actualidad, aquí se olvidaron hace eones.
Y estos si que siguen resultones. Hasta el mayor que era el más feotillo mejoró.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (6 Nov 2022)

Menudo sidazo llevaba el difunto. Ni en Proyecto Hombre se encuentran esas caras.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (6 Nov 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Nadie conoce apenas nada de ellos en la actualidad, aquí se olvidaron hace eones.
> Y estos si que siguen resultones. Hasta el mayor que era el más feotillo mejoró.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1252257



Me suena que estos formaron sus familias y llevan vidas más o menos normales.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

MUERTE POR BAÑERA

CLASICO ASESINATO ILLUMINATI

LUEGO DIRAN QUE ES SOBRENDOSIX DE DROGAS​


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (6 Nov 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No sé de qué ha fallecido, pero había sido diagnostido de esquizofrenia, trastorno bipolar y un trastorno de ansiedad (no especificado). DEP, a veces la muerte es lo mejor que te puede pasar.



Y depresión mayor además de sus problemas con las sustancias... se veía venir pero da penilla, cuando era niño era adorable.


----------



## elbaranda (6 Nov 2022)

Ostras este es el niño rubio ese que cantaba en los 90?
Estremecedor documento


----------



## V. R. N (6 Nov 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Me suena que estos formaron sus familias y llevan vidas más o menos normales.



Pues mucho mejor que esa vida de drogas derroyentes y artificio


----------



## Reyhielo (6 Nov 2022)

Dep en rip


----------



## audienorris1899 (6 Nov 2022)

Llegó a lo más alto, como su primo Vince.


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Nov 2022)

El hermano sí me sonaba por los Backstreet Boys, pero este yonkarra politatuado debía de estar hecho mierda de tanto consumir.


----------



## .AzaleA. (6 Nov 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Esto es lo que me ha dejado confusa.
> Había incesto?




Yo sí me lo creo a medias. *Muchos famosos que entraron en la industria siendo infantes tienen historias similares*. No declaran ni confiesan por miedo. El ejemplo más famoso es Corey Feldman, pero éste sobrevivió al trauma ademáss de denunciar la pedofilia tan grande que hay en Hollywood; en cambio, el mejor amigo de Feldman no se salvó de su pasado traumático: Se suició después de un largo recorrido con las drogas.


Creo que ser un niño estrella, al que luego la gente olvida, y que encima abusen de ti siendo infante, con el consentimiento silencioso de tus padres a cambio de dinero, es de las peores mierdas que le puede ocurrir a un ser humano. De verdad. Es vivir muerto en vida a todos los niveles.


----------



## CoviChan (6 Nov 2022)

Con lo sanote que era, un hombre que solo vivía para cuidarse


----------



## .AzaleA. (6 Nov 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Nadie conoce apenas nada de ellos en la actualidad, aquí se olvidaron hace eones.
> Y estos si que siguen resultones. Hasta el mayor que era el más feotillo mejoró.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1252257




Lo que hace la testosterona... De cara-niñas a tíos follables.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Nov 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Yo sí me lo creo a medias. *Muchos famosos que entraron en la industria siendo infantes tienen historias similares*. No declaran ni confiesan por miedo. El ejemplo más famoso es Corey Feldman, pero éste sobrevivió al trauma ademáss de denunciar la pedofilia tan grande que hay en Hollywood; en cambio, el mejor amigo de Feldman no se salvó de su pasado traumático: Se suició después de un largo recorrido con las drogas.
> 
> 
> Creo que ser un niño estrella, al que luego la gente olvida, y que encima abusen de ti siendo infante, con el consentimiento silencioso de tus padres a cambio de dinero, es de las peores mierdas que le puede ocurrir a un ser humano. De verdad. Es vivir muerto en vida a todos los niveles.



Si te manejas en inglés, documental recomendadísimo: 

Documental buenísimo donde se explica lo de Backstreet Boys, Nsync, y éste pobre chaval.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Nadie conoce apenas nada de ellos en la actualidad, aquí se olvidaron hace eones.
> Y estos si que siguen resultones. Hasta el mayor que era el más feotillo mejoró.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1252257



De hecho siguen sonando en radios alternativas usanas y de vez en cuando consiguen algún chart. Lo que no son es mainstream. Muchas radios los ponían porque eran críos y les hacían gracia. Así funciona esto.


----------



## V. R. N (6 Nov 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Lo que hace la testosterona... De cara-niñas a tíos follables.



La testosterona es oro puro, el cambio de niño a hombre es tan molón que el nuestro se queda en ridículo y traumático.


----------



## V. R. N (6 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De hecho siguen sonando en radios alternativas usanas y de vez en cuando consiguen algún chart. Lo que no son es mainstream. Muchas radios los ponían porque eran críos y les hacían gracia. Así funciona esto.



Ya, supongo que estos tres se libraron más o menos del infierno infanticida de la explotación de esos mundillos. Además y muy importante es que estaban juntos y tenían ese apoyo mutuo de hermanos con diferentes edades, y sabían tocar instrumentos bastante bien, así que es muy probable que les gustara la música realmente. Su vida se resume en que, tuvieron mucho éxito en cierta época, ganaron mucho dinero, con los años siguieron haciendo lo que les gustaba y con los pies en el suelo, ser normales y tener familia. Me parece muy buen final.


----------



## Risitas (6 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Ni idea quien era, se ve que era un famoso
> 
> Con esas pintas mucho ha durado
> 
> ...



Solo con ver las pintas, os extrañáis?

Los escándalos y las polémicas también salpicaron a Carter a lo largo de su vida. El artista fue arrestado por exceso de velocidad en febrero de 2008 y *por posesión de drogas y conducir ebrio en el año 2017*, acusación que negó en una entrevista televisiva tras esta última detención: "No bebo nada de alcohol, *tengo una enfermedad llamada hernia de hiato que me impide beber*. Cuando tenía 19 años, me hicieron una endoscopia en Tennessee y fui diagnosticado. El médico me recomendó evitar el estrés, o de lo contrario me pasaría factura y podría desarrollar un cáncer”.


----------



## terro6666 (6 Nov 2022)

No sabía que Aron y Raquel Mosquera eran amigos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

3,7 y 5 hijos.


----------



## V. R. N (6 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 3,7 y 5 hijos.



Encima buenos proveedores de criaturas     ¡Buenos machos si!


----------



## FROM HELL (6 Nov 2022)

Viendo el historial que te firmaba una prostituta politixicomana bipolar, me parece que ha vivido bastantes años.


----------



## Adelaido (6 Nov 2022)

Joder, con 20 años y tenía menos pelo que yo...
Menuda derroición preanunciada, aunque ha conservado el pelo hasta el final...


----------



## SolyCalma (6 Nov 2022)

La gente que lleva la cara como si se hubiera quedado dormido borracho y sus colegas le hubieran pintarrajeado la cara son tironucables.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (6 Nov 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> Con ese nombre creía que era un tano ............


----------



## Catalinius (6 Nov 2022)

Con esa pinta raro es que haya cumplido los 30


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Nov 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Yo sí me lo creo a medias. *Muchos famosos que entraron en la industria siendo infantes tienen historias similares*. No declaran ni confiesan por miedo. El ejemplo más famoso es Corey Feldman, pero éste sobrevivió al trauma ademáss de denunciar la pedofilia tan grande que hay en Hollywood; en cambio, el mejor amigo de Feldman no se salvó de su pasado traumático: Se suició después de un largo recorrido con las drogas.
> 
> 
> Creo que ser un niño estrella, al que luego la gente olvida, y que encima abusen de ti siendo infante, con el consentimiento silencioso de tus padres a cambio de dinero, es de las peores mierdas que le puede ocurrir a un ser humano. De verdad. Es vivir muerto en vida a todos los niveles.



Lo más sorprendente es que Feldman pertenece a la tribu innombrable. No sabía que también ellos pasaran por la picadora.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (6 Nov 2022)

¿Y este quién coño es? ¿Con quién ha empatado?

Dicho lo cual, RIP


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

Típico niñato que no aprueba ni el recreo y que todas las chicas le comerían la polla en los lavabos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

*Aaron Carter listed home for sale for fresh start before tragic death aged 34*

que vendia la casa de estrellita del pop. para pillar pasta y empeza de zero en plan mas normal 

Aaron had listed his home for sale on October 29 for $829k (£728k), before dropping the price of the location by $30,000 (£26,000) just one week before his death.

habia denunciado lo tipico. que la discografica se quedaban con su pasta. y que alguien de su familia le querria dar matarile 


















Aaron Carter listed home for sale for fresh start before tragic death aged 34


Singer and rapper Aaron Carter, the brother of Backstreet Boys star Nick, was found dead at his home in California on Saturday (November 5, 2022) at the age of 34




www.dailystar.co.uk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

*



habia denunciado lo tipico. que la discografica se quedaban con su pasta. y que alguien de su familia le querria dar matarile

Hacer clic para expandir...


*
​


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Nov 2022)

El Joselito de allende los mares


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (6 Nov 2022)

Bathtub- Aaron Carter

t.me/Nate1776/33438

4.4K viewsNate Burruano, Nov 6 at 13:20

_MUERTES O REFERENCIAS AL RITUAL DE LA BAÑERA EN LAS "ESTRELLAS".
SI PINCHAIS EN EL LINK CADA UANA SE DEPLIEGA Y AMPLIA 

_






EL CASO MAS CONOCIDO EN ESPAÑA






​


----------



## AntiT0d0 (6 Nov 2022)

Lo que le mato primero se alimento del calcio de sus dientes, DEP.


----------



## Cormac (6 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Habría que hacer un estudio. Los tatuajes lo que sí reflejan es búsqueda de atención.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2022)

*Ayer a la(s) 9:51 PM*



elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>




*Accurate*

1:35 a. m. · 7 nov. 2022·


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Nov 2022)

UNA AMENAZA EN DIRECTO LE HACEN LOS DIAS ANTES EN TIK TOK 

=> 02:56
__​


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (7 Nov 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Lo más sorprendente es que Feldman pertenece a la tribu innombrable. No sabía que también ellos pasaran por la picadora.



Amy Winehouse también lo era y mirad como acabó. Otra muerte anunciada, en su último concierto estaba ya que no se tenía ni en pie casi.
La fama cuesta un "precio".


----------



## Falcatón (7 Nov 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Ni idea quien era, se ve que era un famoso
> 
> Con esas pintas mucho ha durado
> 
> ...



Bah, con esa pinta apuesto a que por sus venas corría todo menos sangre, esos tatuajes dicen poco de su autoestima y sus esperanzas en llegar a viejo. ¿Os imagináis un viejete de 75 años con eso en la cara? Pues eso, vive rápido y deja un bonito cadáver. Drogas a cascoporro.

Por cierto, su chica también parece que tiene un buen kilometraje... de pollas si no de drogas también. Se le ve modosita y casta.


----------



## Otrasvidas (7 Nov 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Amy Winehouse también lo era y mirad como acabó. Otra muerte anunciada, en su último concierto estaba ya que no se tenía ni en pie casi.
> La fama cuesta un "precio".



O Weinstein, Polanski, Epstein, Allen o el mismo Kubrick.


----------

